# $6.07 a Gallon for Premium in Atlanta, GA!



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Was just watching CNN when they showed a BP Station gas prices! The lowest was $5.57 for regular, $5.87 for midgrade and $6.07 for Premium!! Down here in So. Florida the corner Citgo is at $3.07 for premium. All I can say is THIS SUCKS!! :willy:


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Time to get a Honda.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

We've finally hit European prices for fuel!


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Actually, I bet that station will get in trouble. there are places you can call to report price gouging.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep, time to dust off the old Suzuki Samauri and start driving it! :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Just looked at a 93 Toyota Tercel with 175,000 on it. $650. I'm thinking that thing should get me back and forth to work for a few months till this is over.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

It would cost as much ($36) to fill my motorcycle's 6-gallon tank as it used to fill the GTO. The thought of a $120.00 fill up is Sickening!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Hasnt hit $3 for premium here in Tampa. I am sure it coming.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Just broke the $3 mark here in Mass, premium went from $2.81 to $3.67 over night, literally. I'm so glad i sold my 97 Tahoe @ 11 MPG when i did for my nice 6 banger 97 Bravada for a daily driver. But your right, this does totaly suck.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

I am getting a Pontiac Vibe to use as a daily driver. Does anyone here have one? They seem to be very fuel efficient.


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

Just Filled up in the atlanta area for 3.39 gallon......But there are several stations outta gas :willy:


----------



## novolvo (Jul 27, 2005)

toolman said:


> I am getting a Pontiac Vibe to use as a daily driver. Does anyone here have one? They seem to be very fuel efficient.


I had one a couple of weeks ago while my goat was in the shop. It got excellent mileage. It did 0-60 in just under an hour, would only squawk the tires if you were going about 10mph in reverse and then slammed into drive and its off-road capablities were very limited, though it did prove to be game over some fairly muddy terrain. :cool 

It would certainly make the gas bill a little easier to face.

(Military perk: premium was $2.59 on post yesterday)


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Well, the high prices suck...

But, I bought a GTO _knowing full well_ that it gets terrible mileage. Sure, my gas bill has doubled since last year. But, it's not as painful as the annual screwjob that is health insurance. At least with gas, I get to drive a GTO :cool


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

I've been paying three bucks for V-power for about a week now. 

Higher prices I can handle... I just don't want to deal with shortages.

Anybody here old enough to remember the gas lines from the 70's?


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

zerosum said:


> I've been paying three bucks for V-power for about a week now.
> 
> Higher prices I can handle... I just don't want to deal with shortages.
> 
> Anybody here old enough to remember the gas lines from the 70's?


To young, thank god.

Premium is 3.21 right now, regular is supposed to break $4 tommorow. So much for saving up for parts!


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

RevnR6 said:


> Actually, I bet that station will get in trouble. there are places you can call to report price gouging.



Unfortunately the station may have a leg to stand on in this particular instance; if the refineries are shut down as is the case now, we are in the beginning of a very troubling short-term future. I just returned from Chicago and all along the toll semi's are stopped because they just cant get diesel. If a station knows they're on the last 2,500 (arbitrary) gallons with no prospect of additional fuel you will see an extreme spike. This isn't the first industry to follow supply and demand - the hotel industry is very crafty in their ways as well to name one. 

My scare is that this disaster has come at the worst possible time for our country - we're in a (unending) war, interest rates are rising, and gas prices are through the roof already - this will probably set us into a recession and that is no good. I am in the cellular tower business and this is very trackable (much like a bell curve), the market has been stable at 13-14 times annual cash flow and I'm afraid even 6 months from now we will see that at 8-9; I would be the first one in line to take a bullet for my man Dubya but if he doesn't help stimulate this country (even short-term) I'm afraid even the most outspoken neo-con will begin to turn. 

Thoughts?


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

zerosum said:


> I've been paying three bucks for V-power for about a week now.
> 
> Higher prices I can handle... I just don't want to deal with shortages.
> 
> Anybody here old enough to remember the gas lines from the 70's?



Sure do! Don't wanna go through that crap again. I remember even odd plate days for gas, and running out in line with my mother and brother, had to push a boat of a car 76 T-bird 460 ci, no gas mizzer there. Prices have hit a record high in the Savannah, GA area at 3.10 a gal for 87, and 3.40 for super... I'm gonna jump outa window soon!! Exxon stock going down, Bud stock going up, Go figure!

:cheers :cheers :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I remember those days, I was 13 in 1979. Fortunately my fathers plant had it's own gas pump and dad would take mom's station wagon to fill it up. My grandfather switched to a diesel MB, a 300SD I think. He added a second tank to the trunk and was SO proud he could go a 1000 miles btwn fill ups. One of those V10 Diesel VW Taureg's is looking pretty good about now that diesel is cheaper than regular.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

toolman said:


> I am getting a Pontiac Vibe to use as a daily driver. Does anyone here have one? They seem to be very fuel efficient.


DFWGTO has a Vibe and loves it! :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

sboylan said:


> Unfortunately the station may have a leg to stand on in this particular instance; if the refineries are shut down as is the case now, we are in the beginning of a very troubling short-term future. I just returned from Chicago and all along the toll semi's are stopped because they just cant get diesel. If a station knows they're on the last 2,500 (arbitrary) gallons with no prospect of additional fuel you will see an extreme spike. This isn't the first industry to follow supply and demand - the hotel industry is very crafty in their ways as well to name one.
> 
> My scare is that this disaster has come at the worst possible time for our country - we're in a (unending) war, interest rates are rising, and gas prices are through the roof already - this will probably set us into a recession and that is no good. I am in the cellular tower business and this is very trackable (much like a bell curve), the market has been stable at 13-14 times annual cash flow and I'm afraid even 6 months from now we will see that at 8-9; I would be the first one in line to take a bullet for my man Dubya but if he doesn't help stimulate this country (even short-term) I'm afraid even the most outspoken neo-con will begin to turn.
> 
> Thoughts?


I couldn’t agree more. I blame this squarely on the US oil companies. They buy up smaller refineries and shut them down. They shut down their own refineries until they are running the remaining refineries at 100% capacity. As the US starts to consume more refined fuels the oil companies cannot produce any more because they are at capacity, by their own doing in an attempt to increase fuel prices and their corporate profits. We can buy as much oil as we want on the open market, and sure OPEC is charging a ridiculous amount ($70) per barrel, but that DOES NOT translate into the prices we are paying (Pre-Disaster). The government loves to get its fingers into the private sector whenever possible. Microsoft, the ****ty airlines, electric companies, farmers just to name a few, but let the oil companies profiteer and screw the American and you don’t see Bush doing a damned thing about it. It should be obvious to ever single person that this country will go to hell in a hand basket with the fuel infrastructure damaged. The Federal government should FORCE the oil companies to reopen oil refineries and FORCE them to reduce the per refinery capacity to approx 70% so that in the event of a localized disaster the other refinery infrastructure can absorb the load and maintain the balance. It will take my president to spearhead that, and I guarantee you that isn’t going to happen. This is blatant and obvious price fixing and profiteering that no other critical infrastructure would be allowed to perform without the Fed's swooping in, but there is way too much dirty politics involved. By the way, if you think that a Democrat president would be doing anything different.......you're a fool.


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I couldn’t agree more. I blame this squarely on the US oil companies. They buy up smaller refineries and shut them down. They shut down their own refineries until they are running the remaining refineries at 100% capacity. As the US starts to consume more refined fuels the oil companies cannot produce any more because they are at capacity, by their own doing in an attempt to increase fuel prices and their corporate profits. We can buy as much oil as we want on the open market, and sure OPEC is charging a ridiculous amount ($70) per barrel, but that DOES NOT translate into the prices we are paying (Pre-Disaster). The government loves to get its fingers into the private sector whenever possible. Microsoft, the ****ty airlines, electric companies, farmers just to name a few, but let the oil companies profiteer and screw the American and you don’t see Bush doing a damned thing about it. It should be obvious to ever single person that this country will go to hell in a hand basket with the fuel infrastructure damaged. The Federal government should FORCE the oil companies to reopen oil refineries and FORCE them to reduce the per refinery capacity to approx 70% so that in the event of a localized disaster the other refinery infrastructure can absorb the load and maintain the balance. It will take my president to spearhead that, and I guarantee you that isn’t going to happen. This is blatant and obvious price fixing and profiteering that no other critical infrastructure would be allowed to perform without the Fed's swooping in, but there is way too much dirty politics involved. By the way, if you think that a Democrat president would be doing anything different.......you're a fool.



I agree whole heartedly


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

toolman said:


> I am getting a Pontiac Vibe to use as a daily driver. Does anyone here have one? They seem to be very fuel efficient.


 :rofl:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I blame this squarely on the US oil companies.


Agree with you -- but also extend the blame to the government and Wall Street. 

Government: Both the Democratic and Republican parties are bought with big oil contributions -- so our so-called leaders let them get away with the murder you describe. Closed refineries, no reserve capacity, using the run up in crude to raise their margins, etc.

Wall Street: Name a stock, mutual fund or other commodity that has gone up 50% this year. The only game in town is oil -- so these money managers are bidding up oil like crazy -- and the press feeds their reasoning to the public. Incapacitated Saudi King dies. Oil up. No heating oil in July. Oil up. Gasoline stocks are down in early August (because the oil companies shut their plants to constrict supply). Oil up. And now we're really going to get hammered.

In addition to running an existing company, I've been working pretty much non-stop to launch a new consumer products company for two years -- and it is no doubt going to be hurt because consumer discretionary income is going to the oil companies. People won't have the bucks to buy aftermarket parts for their GTOs because they have to put gas in it. No dinners out. A jar of jelly for each kid for Christmas. After every oil shock -- our economy has completely gone down the crapper -- and the structural inflation from these energy increases haven't even hit yet.

Whenever somebody says we need to nationalize our oil companies -- everybody gets in an uproar saying government can't do what the private sector does. Got news for you. Most people get their water from government operated entities -- and they do a pretty damn good job of it. You don't see them closing pumping plants and jacking the prices up because people have no other place to go -- and you don't see Wall Street speculators pumping it water futures either. 

BTW, take this advice: look at every publically traded water company out there. You think oil is bad now -- just wait until water hits a wall in about 20 years. The entire West is being overbuilt -- and places like Oklahoma are running a huge water deficit. And it's going to get ugly.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I called Florida Central Railroad this morning to get some empty railcars swapped. No dice, they didn't have enough diesel to run the train. Maybe friday, but more likely tuesday. 
Several gas stations in central Florida do not have any gas. The price is still low $3 per gallon around here.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree that the oil companies have intentionally screwed us over. I don't think letting oil out of the strategic reserve is a good idea if there is no way to refine it... The funny thing is I hear a lot of complaining (me included) but no one is changing their habits, at least around here. Everyone speeds, jack rabbit starts.... no one I know has cancled plans to drive anywhere. People are addicted to cars. We'll just give up other things. I was going to do some major mods to the goat, but not for a while now. I pack my lunch instead of eating out and I bike trips under 10 miles round trip. I also bought 500 gallons of gas the other day at 2.94 hoping I can ride out the short term spike. I for one would like to see the government take over oil refining. I think now there would be enough people "watchdogging" it that they'd do a decent job. Almost all other energy sources are governed somewhat.. why not gas 

3.19, 3.29, 3.39 here


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

zerosum said:


> I've been paying three bucks for V-power for about a week now.
> 
> Higher prices I can handle... I just don't want to deal with shortages.
> 
> Anybody here old enough to remember the gas lines from the 70's?


 :willy: i am born in 1970 :willy:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

sboylan said:


> Unfortunately the station may have a leg to stand on in this particular instance; if the refineries are shut down as is the case now, we are in the beginning of a very troubling short-term future. I just returned from Chicago and all along the toll semi's are stopped because they just cant get diesel. If a station knows they're on the last 2,500 (arbitrary) gallons with no prospect of additional fuel you will see an extreme spike. This isn't the first industry to follow supply and demand - the hotel industry is very crafty in their ways as well to name one.
> 
> My scare is that this disaster has come at the worst possible time for our country - we're in a (unending) war, interest rates are rising, and gas prices are through the roof already - this will probably set us into a recession and that is no good. I am in the cellular tower business and this is very trackable (much like a bell curve), the market has been stable at 13-14 times annual cash flow and I'm afraid even 6 months from now we will see that at 8-9; I would be the first one in line to take a bullet for my man Dubya but if he doesn't help stimulate this country (even short-term) I'm afraid even the most outspoken neo-con will begin to turn.
> 
> Thoughts?


can u say 3rd world country :willy:


----------



## 8aStang (Jul 26, 2005)

$3.05/gal. here in Vegas. Talk about bringing us to our knees! I think the President should step in and do something to help us citizens (cut tax on gas or something). :confused :willy:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

8aStang said:


> $3.05/gal. here in Vegas. Talk about bringing us to our knees! I think the President should step in and do something to help us citizens (cut tax on gas or something). :confused :willy:


better save ur gas tickets
:cool


----------



## appletonrc (May 4, 2005)

It is in everyone's benefit to lower the gas prices. This will put a damper on the economy in general, and when the US suffers, everyone suffers. All in good time. We will be Soo happy when it dips to $2.80 in a few months.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

appletonrc said:


> We will be Soo happy when it dips to $2.80 in a few months.



I won't be; this is exactly the strategic move that has allowed it to rise consistently since 1999-2000. What the general public doesn't understand is that the oil companies 'shell shock' us into believing $2.80 is f-ing cheap. Are you kidding me? When it's $2.50/gallon they spike it to $2.80/gallon for two weeks until everyone gets used to spending this amount, then they lower it for a week to $2.60/gallon and hike it to $2.90. For some reason the general public will be extremely happy to see gas prices back to $3.00/gallon down from $3.50 now. Unbelievable!


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Three Short Term options IMHO : Freeze the price of gas and/or drop the state regulations for the Refineries from 25+ different Types of gas to three : Reg / Middle / Premium for all the country and/or send to Oil Company CEO/CFO's to New Orleans for cleanup duties... With less than 55% of the registered voters voting the politicians/leaders of both parties don't have to be accountable to the people as a whole , they just keep the people who contribute happy. All of the US institutions that I grew up on are no longer working and probably corrupt.
The only non-violent recourse is to vote all of them out of office... 

And remember : The height of Hurricane season is September. And Florida got nailed last year in October. So we will probably see more storms still.

Back from the Hijacked Thread : Gas in Gainesville is +- 3.10 Premium at Name Brand Stations while local stations can't get any gas ... On to the game - Go Gators ...


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

3.79$ a gallon here in Sunny Orange County California for 91 Octain. Where the hell is this Crop Gas they everyone is talking about? They need to start flooding the gas market so us goat owners can get better gas prices.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GoatMann said:


> 3.79$ a gallon here in Sunny Orange County California for 91 Octain. Where the hell is this Crop Gas they everyone is talking about? They need to start flooding the gas market so us goat owners can get better gas prices.


*Crop Gas will never take off. It didn't in the 70's. We have the same hype now we did then... it will blow over....but
Ok....lets say we go corn gas......
The oil companies are going to get their money one way or another. The price at the pump will not drop much.
The price of corn surely will rise.

So lets say the price at the pump does drop to say 1.00 a gallon for gas....
The price at the Supermarket will escalate.... Corn will be in high demand.

We'll show OPEC we mean business..... We will go ethanol
You walk in to the store to find a dozen ears of corn ...... 15.00
A can of cream corn 12 oz ..........................................5.00 a can
a bag of frozen corn 140z............................................7.00 a bag
Beef.... 1 lb of ground beef .........................................10.00 lb.
Want a nice porterhouse? ...........................................25.00 lb.

I could go on.... the price of soy, corn will sky rocket to unbelievable prices. The demand will shift from oil to consumable goods. So you transfer your debit from oil to food. We can do with less oil but not less food. Instead of driving to Exxon to get reamed you will drive to your local supermarket. 

There is no way of getting around it. Oil on our own soil? Exxon will NOT take a hit on it. They will get their money. They have experienced 100 billion in profits.... the thirst for greed will not diminish. They will want to top that. That's just the way it is. There is always an excuse to up the price, if nature does not give them an excuse, they invent one. 

If anyone thinks the answer is in corn and soy products they are kidding themselves. We will always be at OPEC's mercy, and we will continue to watch Exxon's profits per quarter top the previous quarters earnings.*


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

Just filled up on my lunch break... 3.09 for 93 here in Philadelphia. Another 48.20 gone


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The_Bleek said:


> Just filled up on my lunch break... 3.09 for 93 here in Philadelphia. Another 48.20 gone


*Be careful in the city of "Brotherly Love" With the gun violence going on there and the police not able to get a handle on the situation, you are liable to get shot while being reamed at the same time. :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: *


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Great news: rigzone.com keeps track of the cost of crude. Right now crude has gone down to $61.00 per barrel for sweet crude. That means we SHOULD see a drop in prices today. Don't hold your breath! Remembering a former article from rigzone. At currect costs of production, quoting Rigzone, crude oil would have to reach $107 a barrel to make $3.00 a gallon. What is going on here? Are we back in the early 20th century with a new set of robber barons? Where is Teddy Roosevelt when we need him? Yes, no question the American public is getting screwed big time. No one can do much about it. Just watch out though, as pressure continues to mount on the American household.....well, GTO Judge is right on.


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Be careful in the city of "Brotherly Love" With the gun violence going on there and the police not able to get a handle on the situation, you are liable to get shot while being reamed at the same time. :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: *


Haha the sad thing about it is... your right. Gotta watch my back:willy:


----------



## JP Brescia (Dec 22, 2006)

*any boaters?*

My marina is up to 4.20 for premium on the water. I have a relatively small boat at 18 feet but it just cost me $150 to fill. Funny thing is, I can't wait to burn it all!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The_Bleek said:


> Haha the sad thing about it is... your right. Gotta watch my back:willy:


*Don't feel bad. Lancaster PA has had 5 shootings in the last week. The Mayor is a goof. They have no clue how to nab them. Talking tough don't get the job done. 

It's been over a year now and they cannot catch the thugs that are going around spraying acid on peoples cars. Sad thing is, they keep nailing the same people over and over again and nailing the same area. You'd think they'd be able to get one clue in a year but nothing. Some people have been nailed more than multiple times. The thugs wait until the cars are repainted and then nail them again. I am waiting to read the mayor blame it on acid rain. He's a waste of human flesh. It's to the point now when I have to go in the city at night, I pack my 357. So many rapes, robberies, shootings and hold ups. 

Hell even the Amish ain't safe. *


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Great news: rigzone.com keeps track of the cost of crude. Right now crude has gone down to $61.00 per barrel for sweet crude. That means we SHOULD see a drop in prices today. Don't hold your breath! Remembering a former article from rigzone. At currect costs of production, quoting Rigzone, crude oil would have to reach $107 a barrel to make $3.00 a gallon. What is going on here? Are we back in the early 20th century with a new set of robber barons? Where is Teddy Roosevelt when we need him? Yes, no question the American public is getting screwed big time. No one can do much about it. Just watch out though, as pressure continues to mount on the American household.....well, GTO Judge is right on.


*According to the news the reason the price is so high now is because of an oil refinery fire. Hot Damn. 

Special interest controls government. Oil is the biggest special interest group. People actually think the oil Companies are going to contribute money for an alternative way of fueling:confused :confused . Imagine that.... Exxon contributing money to build Ethanol plants...... ONLY IF THEY CAN capitalize on vegetables. Just think if that is the case, you will have the Jolly Green Giant at war with Exxon. *


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

JP Brescia said:


> My marina is up to 4.20 for premium on the water. I have a relatively small boat at 18 feet but it just cost me $150 to fill. Funny thing is, I can't wait to burn it all!


*Don't worry soon you will be using corn to jet ski. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
A hybrid boat? Mercruiser is working on one now I'll bet. 

The smell of that in the water will confuse the hell out of fish. They will think the outboard is a lure. You'll find large and small mouth bass lip locked on to the exhaust port. *


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *
> ...
> 
> It's to the point now when I have to go in the city at night, I pack my 357. So many rapes, robberies, shootings and hold ups.
> ...


Don't blame you honestly...


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

California is the highest in the nation!! Even higher in Hawuii!arty:


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe ill keep my little 4 banger.... gas just hit ~3.20 here... WOW


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> * Lancaster PA has had 5 shootings in the last week. The Mayor is a goof. They have no clue how to nab them.
> 
> Hell even the Amish ain't safe. *


Judge,
:lol: That one is priceless. 

Sorry, my ole lady has had me drive her up to Lancaster to help clog your roadways during the weekends once or twice. What a touristo trap and cash cow the aura of the Amish community has become. Sad, because you've got some pretty country side and equally great back roads to tool around once you get away from the man made roadside attractions. 

But hell, that last line of yours brought on a vision in my head of a one horse power buggy full of shot gun totin Amish patrollin town...... Priceless!

Try crusin thru the west side of B-moe Murderland on a warm night, the S**t on the streets aint from the horses rear even though some may look and smell the same. 

Red


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

...Hmmmmm... convert to alcohol?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Slaughter the Arabs and take the oil. The primitive monkeys in the middle east are never gonna make good use of it. If it weren't for western technology and management, they'd be living in tents and the oil would still be in the ground.

Get the Pope on the phone and have the Holy See declare a Crusade. Awww wipe that look off yer face! Those ************* declare a Jihad 4 times a week. They want a holy war? Give it to em. Too bad we dismantled the nuetron arsenal. Those would work perfectly. No damage to the valuable equipment.

After the Persian toilet bowl has been cleaned, we nationalize the refineries. Leave exploration, extraction, and shipping of crude to private enterprise. Put production of the final product in the hands of government. No more manipulating capacity to ensure gas shortages in summer and heating oil shortages in winter.

Oh well, ideas like these are why neither party will endorse me for president....of anything.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Judge,
> :lol: That one is priceless.
> 
> Sorry, my ole lady has had me drive her up to Lancaster to help clog your roadways during the weekends once or twice. What a touristo trap and cash cow the aura of the Amish community has become. Sad, because you've got some pretty country side and equally great back roads to tool around once you get away from the man made roadside attractions.
> ...


*Lancaster is a major tourist cluster F*@k. The Amish are commercialized, and exploited here something fierce. When those 5 little girls were murdered last October, people were driving from out of state to see the school house. Not all were leaving donations either. 

The Amish clip clop around in their 1-HP buggies along side the road with huge orange triangles and lanterns yet there are still morons who hit them at warp speed killing everyone in the buggy. 

The quaint farmlands are disappearing in a hurry. Strip mall after strip mall after strip mall is replacing them. Cluster housing increasing crime is on the rise. It's a nightmare really. Lancaster made the top 3 cities in the nation with poorest air quality. I think it is from all the gun smoke from the shootings.   

The cesspool in the city is getting worse. It's getting to the point clothing stores are going to start selling bullet proof vests. Saturday May 12 another family was murdered in the middle of the night. Not in the city, but close enough. If anyone could see the mayor of Lancaster sporting his dated bowties and oxfords riding his Harley looking cool they'd laugh. The criminals haven't had so much fun here in so long they are advertising for others to come join the fun.

Back to gas................ The price of premium went up 12 cents in one day. Saturday 5/12..... 3.139 Sunday May 13......3.259. Another sneak attack. 

Barry Maguire said it best..........."you don't believe we're on the eve of destruction." *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Lancaster is a major tourist cluster F*@k. The Amish are commercialized, and exploited here something fierce. When those 5 little girls were murdered last October, people were driving from out of state to see the school house. Not all were leaving donations either.
> 
> The Amish clip clop around in their 1-HP buggies along side the road with huge orange triangles and lanterns yet there are still morons who hit them at warp speed killing everyone in the buggy.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain on the changes in and around Lancaster. 

As for fuel prices, its a daily change down here of 5 to 7 cents each day, but were way better of then the west coast states. I've seen areas like MD's eastern shore that are prone to weekend tourst attack raise the price on Friday by a dime, then lower it back on Tuesday after the invaders have retreated to where they came.

Red Beard


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

It's back above 3.00 per gallon for reg unleaded here in Central Florida. It seems like the 10 cents more for each grade is changing now too. They are at 3.03 for regular, 3.15 for mid-grade and 3.27 for premium which is .12 per grade jump. I'm not liking that. Well I'll fix these SOB's I'm going to start riding my bike back and forth to work now that the sun is up early enough that I won't be in the dark. The bike gets 15-20 miles per bowl of wheaties. LOL


----------

